# Body Temprature??



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya all, another quick question.

Ive been doing my body temp at 6 o clock every morning for nearly 2 weeks now. My question is, what should my temp be??

Mine is 96. something everyday except for one day when it was 97.05. I know im looking for a slight increase on a couple of days to work out ovulation but how big an increase should it be?? Im sooooo confused!

Thanks, keeley xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyones is different

To confirm ovulation your temperatures need to go up, above whats called a "coverline" of previous temps that cycle for the next week/2 weeks until just when a/f is due

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/sweetersong

Look at my two 2007 charts from the above link to get an idea

/links


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Keeley

I think we might have "met" before on the cycle buddies wanted thread.....

I bought a fantastic book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler (which you might have heard of as a lot of ladies here have it!). Here's an extract about drawing the coverline, but I really do recommend getting the book, because she also gives lots of troubleshooting advice (like, what happens if you get a sudden drop in temp, or a fever, or have to take your temp at a different time of day).

"1. After your period ends, as you are charting your temperatures, always notice the highest of the previous six days
2. Identify the first day of your temperature rises at least 2-tenths of a degree higher than that highest temperature
3. Go back and highlight the last six temperatures before the rise
4. Draw the coverline one-tenth of a degree above the highest of that cluster of six highlighted days preceding the rise"

Note that the temperature rise will only confirm that you have ovulated - by the time it rises, the egg will already be on its way down the tube (!), so you only have one day of BMS (baby making sex) left - although it never hurts to have more! The book recommends that you also check cervical mucus (yukky but it works), which is the best prediction of ovulation (you get lots of egg white type mucus just before ovulation, although bloody Clomid has a tendency to dry it up....). I also used the Clearblue monitor.

I hope I haven't confused you, if you want any more detail please do PM me.

CJ
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Without actually seeing your temps on a chart it's difficult to actually interpret them 

Your temp should dip just before ovulation and then rise afterwards. It should remain higher through the 2ww until just before or just after AF has arrived....if you were pg then it would remain elevated and not drop back down.

As already recommended, Toni Weschlers book is really good, as is her website.... www.tcoyf.com

You may also want to take a look at this website which provides lots of useful info re temping and plotting charts...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

Info on cervical mucus & position etc can be found here...

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Cervix_checkup_(no_description).svg

Ideally you should be using a digital thermometer with 2 decimal places as this provides far more accuracy because it shows the slightest change in temp (and doesn't round the temp up to nearest decimal place !) ie shows 36.79 rather than 36.8 as there's a difference between 36.75 and 36.79 but a thermometer that "rounds up" will both show as 36.8.

Our temps can vary person to person so it would be difficult to say what it "should" be. Your temp of 96F is approx 35.55C and your temp of 97.05F is approx 36.14 so you've seen a fair shift in temp there......had you had restless sleep, medication (other than clomid), illness, alcohol 

Average human temp is 36.2C - 37.2C but some will have slightly out of the range.

If you've only been charting your temps for a couple of weeks then that's not really long enough to get any idea of what's happening....you need to do it all the way through your cycle and see any patterns, and the more months you chart, the more patterns you should hopefully be able to see.

Anyway, good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hiya girls, 

Thanks for all the advice, still finding it really hard to get my head round all the temperature stuff but am gonna buy the book and try and work it out.

Hope your all well.

Keeley xx


----------

